
Ask HN: What do you do to rest? - bethanvincent
I&#x27;m becoming more than slightly aware that all of my &quot;hobbies&quot; involve doing&#x2F;producing something (e.g. walking, writing, going to the gym). This is great from a mental stimulation point of view, but I don&#x27;t feel like I&#x27;m always resting and recovering outside of work.<p>What do you do that gives you a proper &quot;break&quot;?
======
bbody
I like to read fiction, play video games and socialize to relax, I find that
these activities force me to concentrate and helps me temporarily forget about
work and other obligations.

------
minewastaken
I watch sitcoms with my girlfriend. It just helps me to turn my brain off for
a while, otherwise I'd be stuck in work-mode all day - I come home from work
to work on my personal projects. While I enjoy both types of work, I need a
break sometimes.

We also schedule one weekend a month where we go out for some drinks and a
nice dinner, which also helps for mental health.

